
Testing an AI algorithm from concept to production - brockf
https://www.optimail.io/blog/validating-optimail-testing-ai-algorithm
======
brockf
Author, here. In this post, I review the various ways that we put our email
marketing optimization algorithm to the test, starting from simple sim
environments in R, to scrappy real-world tests, more complex simulations, and
ultimately a private beta with a production app. I hope it helps those
thinking of bringing their own algorithms to market, and would love any
feedback!

